# Öröm — Hungarian gothic/doom metal project, little-known & highly recommended to listen to



## vsl0 (3 mo ago)

Bandcamp page: link. All releases: link.

Some songs:
















Main albums:











Official music videos:








Öröm - Csöndben


Music video, Director: HoldhFacebook: https://www.facebook.com/orombandInstagram: https://www.instagram.com/oromband/Bandcamp: https://orom.bandcamp.com/albu...




www.youtube.com












Öröm - Egyszer


Music video, Director: HoldhFacebook: https://www.facebook.com/orombandInstagram: https://www.instagram.com/oromband/Bandcamp: https://orom.bandcamp.com/albu...




www.youtube.com


----------

